# Just put up my loft



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just put up my Loft, have more yet to do with it, Paint, nest boxes & ect. The loft is a 8' X 4'. Still have to cut a hole for the pigeon trap, I cut the inside wire to let the birds out into the aviary. Still have to figure out the Pigeon trap & Door. I'm getting there though.......... Have to Brace my Loft legs also, so they never wabble or move. Will put latice on the botton to cover the Loft legs when I'm done with all the painting & stuff. Have only 4 white (Trenton) homers in it right now, 3-Females & 1-male.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Photos*

More Photos....................of my White Homing pigeon loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The loft is very nice. You did a good job. What's with the wire though on the inside?
IMO, you need to take that stuff down ASAP.......the holes are WAY to big and a bird could very easily get it's leg hung or worse, it's head/neck and break either. I'm sure you don't want that to happen to those beautiful white beauties......
Other than that though, you did an excellent job!!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, the wire on the inside is only temporary..........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice loft. Mine is 8x4x6....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH.....more perches......but you knew that already huh? LOL
Just got the three birds?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks nice. Definitely put some leg brace there. But, do you really need those legs? Can you just put say concrete pier block unless of course the floor is screen, then definitely you need a space to sweep clean.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

the Loft is 8'x4' & 7' high on the high side of the slope..............basically the inside is 7' high. I could have went lower than the 7' but I said what the heck.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

How far are you from Steven's Point?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm about 20 miles north of Stevens Point, why? you have Homing pigeons?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I Know Where that is! Nice Loft, Good Job on building it! Dave


----------

